# Our New BiUbe Pure with iLED Light - 30l



## danandjerry (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of our new BiUbe Pure, with our fish Nelson, jasper and Tina.

It's a great tank and makes a beautiful feature in the front room - highly recommended.




























P:S sorry for the low quality images.


----------



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

This is a beautiful setup
Love the fish!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

What a lovely setup. I'm hoping i have hinted enough to hubby to get me a BiOrb for xmas i think they are lovely. Id'e like a 30L or 60L tropical setup with built in light. 

one just like this one....


----------



## danandjerry (Nov 2, 2008)

Yer thats Nice Purrrfect, we nearly bought that one, we decided on a bigger tank so we can add more fish in the future.

The Built in light is great, it has many profiles to choose from.
We have sets our so that it has 14 hours daylight starting at 7.30am and then at 9.30pm the lights subtlely change to night mode so the fish can catch a few zzz's.

Theres a tonne of official accessories available for the whole range too which is good, we bought the volcano which is in the middle of the tank and it sits around the glass air flow tube. It only cost an extra £20 off ebay and totally changed the look of the tank.

Keep them hints up


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

im wanting fish 



gawjuss tanks

x
xx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

just in case ya canny find one

biOrb 30l Aquarium Silver inc. Halogen Light Code: G4100


----------

